# veg room finished!



## JBonez (Oct 16, 2008)

Here is a bad pic of my completed veg/flower room, i say both because im going to have two of them, capable of veg and flower, each will consist of 1000w of light goodness, active intake and exhaust, ventilation to both lights.

Here are the plans for it

Veg/flower room design


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2008)

That is a sweet set up JB.

Does having an exhaust fan on the light really help keep the temps down?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2008)

*Nice set up mang. :aok: *


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 16, 2008)

looks good to go


----------



## JBonez (Oct 16, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> That is a sweet set up JB.
> 
> Does having an exhaust fan on the light really help keep the temps down?



are you kidding me? Dude, ive got a 312 cfm fan pulling air through my 1000w mh/hps right now, if i didnt have it, my room temp would easily be about 5 degrees more than it is now. If you have a hid, you absolutely "should" have a fan for proper ventilation. BTW, my hood, and the glass on the bottom of the hood are cool to the touch, without ventilation, try that and your going to the hospital.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2008)

Looks great.  However, with that air cooled hood, you can get your light a lot closer to your plants.  I generally keep mine 8-10" from the plants.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks JB. I think I better get me a air cooled reflector. I have a exhaust fan but it still seems that it is to hot.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah, right now im lst'ing them all, so i raised the light to get better distribution over the canopy, i think there is stillmore than enough light, once i move them into the grow room, i can lower the light because they will be closer together, and have more reflection around them.


----------



## skizofrenik (Oct 17, 2008)

Maybe this is a stupid question....but what impact does having a second duct running from the other side of that light and out of the room on the cooling factor?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 17, 2008)

the light is cooled with cool air from outside the room, thus bring the temp inside the room down even more. 90% of the heat produced in a room is from the light.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 17, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> the light is cooled with cool air from outside the room, thus bring the temp inside the room down even more. 90% of the heat produced in a room is from the light.



right now my ambient room temp is regulated to about 79 degrees. That will change when i move the grow, and light into the veg room i built and drop even more, because the lamp is still kicking out heat as well as my ballast. (flower room to follow soon). I heard its much better to pull air in the push air through, so thats what im doing and the lamp is about 95 degrees on the outside, perfect, if i were to bring in colder air, which i will essentially be doing once the veg/flower rooms are completed, i should have even lower temps.


----------

